# Root fishing . Limited out!!



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Posted awhile back about root job. Finally repaired it . Every section had these monsters in them


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> Posted awhile back about root job. Finally repaired it . Every section had these monsters in them
> 
> View attachment 15378


What's with the clamming shovel?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> What's with the clamming shovel?


That's a sharpshooter down here. Chopping roots and easier to chop hard dirt.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Chops electric wires and pvs pipes too.:thumbup: :laughing: I keep one in my truck too.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Epox said:


> Chops electric wires and pvs pipes too.:thumbup: :laughing: I keep one in my truck too.


Phone lines are the worst, got lucky though. Had a helper a while back chop trough one, phone company came out and billed my boss $3300 to put the tiny wires back. He didn't have to pay because the people marking lines forgot to mark phone.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice track hoe Justin.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Love it when that happens


----------

